# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  6 συμβουλές για αρχάριους στον κόσμο των Timbrados... By Ernesto Ramos

## orion

*Six Key Tips to beginners in the spanish timbrado canary world*



I would like to share these tips with you and especially with those that are starting from scratch in this fascinating world of the Spanish timbrado canary, these are tips that I would have liked to receive at some point and I really hope that come in handy.

1.- *Select* the type of spanish timbrado canary that you like. When one starts usually has been influenced by some friend or family member that already is breeding a certain type of song canary. Listen to all Spanish timbrado canaries that exist, namely: _classics_, _intermediates_ and _discontinuos_. Even though there are a good number of videos and audios available in internet, the best place to listen to the _state of the art_ is in the yearly contests. Be there and listen to as many birds as you can. Pay especial attention to the judge comments.


2.- *Establish contact* with the fanciers that breed that type of song canary and try to acquire a few birds (not many) to start with, if you don’t have enough space do not mix different types of song canaries, if you have been breeding a certain type of song canary you must get rid of the existing birds, do not get trapped in sentimentalisms or any other factor. If you don’t proceed as advised you will inevitably fail in trying to obtain excellent birds. 


3.- Determine which are the *best practices* used for the most successful breeders of the selected type of song canaries, ask questions to these breeders, many of them will be willing to help. Look into detail, inquire and read magazines, articles and blog posts in different forums, try to identify the methodologies that are being used, isolate them from the “_war_” among breeders of different trends and make the best out of it. There is a lot to learn on how to obtain high quality Spanish timbrados in a consistent manner. Naturally, the _trial and error_ method is valid if a sufficient number of birds is available.   


4.- *Be consistent*, it’s a common practice among fanciers to acquire several specimen before the breeding season starts and hope that results will change the obtained results, truth of the matter is that if you follow the #2 tip and obtained good specimens, the desired genetic is already present in your aviary even though results can be affected by wrong pairing or by establishing a defective method for education (or lack of it, for me it works in the exact same way). Another harmful practice  I have observed is the eagerness to incorporate birds from other aviaries without taking into account (underestimate) the presence of better canaries  in your own aviary or even worst the lack of compatibility with the existing birds.


5.- *Be patient*, when you are developing a particular type of Spanish timbrado canary, you can be successful at the beginning but it is not usually that way, the usual is that we might need to work fo several years before reaching to the target specimen, so we must be extremely selective (remember: Selection, Selection and Selection…….) and only focus in those birds that portrait the desired qualities-


6.- *Establish your own objective*, it’s different and not necessarily compatible to develop one specific type of canary than winning song canary contests or even more complicated to achieve both things at the same time. I’m for breeding the type of canary that I like independently of the results. Winning is a magnificent feeling but even more magnificent is to win as a result of the work you’ve believed in and as such there is in it a unique contribution from oneself as a breeder.


--------------

πηγή: http://timbradospanama.blogspot.com

----------


## serafeim

Νομιζω καποιως γνωστης της αγγλικης γλωσσας να το φτιαξει γιατι κι εγω προσωπικα που δεν ξερω τοσα καλα δνε πολυκαταλαβα !!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

> Even though there are a good number of videos and audios available in internet, the best place to listen to the _state of the art_ is in the yearly contests. Be there and listen to as many birds as you can. Pay especial attention to the judge comments.



Ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει ένας καλός αριθμός των βίντεο και ηχητικό υλικό διαθέσιμο στο διαδίκτυο, το καλύτερο μέρος για να ακούσετε την _κατάσταση της τέχνης είναι σε διαγωνισμούς κάθε χρόνο. Να είστε όλοι εκεί και να ακούσετε όπως πολλά πουλιά όπως μπορείτε. Δώστε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στα σχόλια του δικαστή.



.... στην ισπανια φαινεται ,ακομα και να μην εχεις τιμπραντο ,μπορεις να παρευρισκεσαι στους διαγωνισμους και να ακους τα σχολια (σεμιναρια; ) των κριτων 

ελπιζω να εχουμε και δω την ιδια ευκαιρια ,οταν θα ειναι για κεινους εφικτο  ,απο ολους τους συλλογους_

----------


## lamb-angelo

Παιδια κανας καλος μεταφραστης??????
Ειναι ενδιαφερον το θεμα παντως.....

----------


## jk21

καλομελετα ....

----------


## pkstar

1.- *Select* the type of spanish timbrado canary that you like.  When one starts usually has been influenced by some friend or family  member that already is breeding a certain type of song canary. Listen to  all Spanish timbrado canaries that exist, namely: _classics_, _intermediates_ and _discontinuos_. Even though there are a good number of videos and audios available in internet, the best place to listen to the _state of the art_ is in the yearly contests. Be there and listen to as many birds as you can. Pay especial attention to the judge comments.

*1.* *Διαλεξε* την ρατσα του καναρινιου ισπανικου τιμπραντο που σου αρεσει.Οταν καποιος ξεκιναει συνηθως εχει επηρεαστει
απο καποιον φιλο ή ενα μελος της οικογενειας το οποιο ηδη εκτρεφει εναν ορισμενο τυπο καναρινιου φωνης.Ακουσε ολα
τα ισπανικα τιμπραντο που υπαρχουν, ονομαζομενα:_classics_, _intermediates_ και _discontinuos._Ακομα κι αν υπαρχει ενας
ικανοποιητικος αριθμος απο βιντεο και ηχους διαθεσιμα στο ιντερνετ, το καλυτερο μερος για να ακουσεις τη σταθμη της 
τεχνικης τους ειναι στους ετησιους διαγωνισμους.Πηγαινε εκει και ακουσε οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο πουλια μπορεις.Δωσε 
εξτρα προσοχη στα σχολια των κριτων

----------


## lagreco69

*By Ernesto Ramos*

*'Εξι συμβουλές για αρχάριους στον κόσμο των Timbrados.*









θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας αυτές τις συμβουλές και κυρίως με εκείνους που ξεκινούν από το μηδέν σε αυτόν το συναρπαστικό κόσμο του ισπανικού καναρινιού Timbrado. 



(1) Επιλέξτε τον τύπο του ισπανικού καναρινιού Timbrado που σας αρέσει. Όταν κάποιος ξεκινά συνήθως έχει επηρεαστεί από κάποιο φίλο ή κάποιο μέλος της οικογένειας που ήδη εκτρέφει έναν ορισμένο τύπο του Ισπανού τραγουδιστή. Ακούστε όλους τους τύπους Timbrados που υπάρχουν, δηλαδή: classics, intermediates και discontinuos. Υπάρχει ένας πολύ μεγάλος αριθμός βίντεο και ηχητικού υλικού διαθέσιμο στο διαδίκτυο. Το καλύτερο μέρος για να ακούσετε και να κατανοήσετε την τέχνη του Timbrado είναι στους διαγωνισμούς που γίνονται κάθε χρόνο. Να είστε όλοι εκεί και να ακούσετε όσα περισσότερα Timbrados μπορείτε. Επίσης να δίνετε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στα σχόλια του κριτή.



(2) Καθιερώστε την επαφή σας με τους λάτρεις της φυλής του Timbrado και προσπαθήστε να αποκτήσετε μερικά καναρινιά από τους τύπους φωνής που σας αρέσουν (άλλα όχι πολλά). Αν δεν έχετε αρκετό χώρο, μην αναμιγνύεται διαφορετικά είδη τραγουδιού. Αν έχετε αναπαραγωγές από έναν ορισμένο τύπο αυτού του καναρινιού θα πρέπει να απαλλαγείτε από τα υπάρχοντα πουλιά, μην παγιδευτείτε σε συναισθηματισμούς ή οποιουδήποτε άλλους παράγοντες. Αν δεν προχωρήσετε σύμφωνα με τις συστάσεις, αναπόφευκτα θα αποτύχετε στην προσπάθειά σας να αποκτήσετε εξαιρετικά καναρινιά.



(3) Καθορίστε ποιες είναι οι βέλτιστες πρακτικές που χρησιμοποιούνται από τους πιο επιτυχημένους πτηνοτρόφους του Timbrado κάνετε τους πολλές ερωτήσεις σε αυτούς τους κτηνοτρόφους, πολλοί από αυτούς θα είναι πρόθυμοι να σας βοηθήσουν. Ρωτήστε λεπτομέρειες, διαβάστε περιοδικά, άρθρα και θέσεις blog σε διάφορα φόρουμ, που προσπαθούν να εντοπίσουν τις μεθοδολογίες που χρησιμοποιούνται. Συγκρίνεται τις απόψεις τους και μάθετε τα πάντα και τα καλύτερο από αυτά. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι σχετικά με το πώς να αποκτήσετε υψηλής ποιότητας Timbrados. Φυσικά, η δοκιμή και οι λάθος μέθοδοι είναι φυσιολογικοί εφόσον υπάρχει επαρκής αριθμός πουλιών διαθέσιμος.



(4) Να είστε συνεπείς, υπάρχει μια κοινή πρακτική μεταξύ των εκτροφεών να αποκτήσουν αρκετούς νεοσσούς πριν από την κανονική εποχή αναπαραγωγής τους. Αρχίζουν με την ελπίδα ότι τα αποτελέσματα θα αλλάξουν τα επιτευχθέντα αποτελέσματα, άλλα η αλήθεια του θέματος είναι ότι αν ακολουθήσετε την συμβουλή #2 και αποκτήσετε καλά δείγματα, η επιθυμητή γενετική είναι ήδη παρούσα στα κλουβιά σας, ακόμη κι αν τα αποτελέσματα μπορούν να επηρεαστούν από λάθος ζευγάρωμα ή με τη δημιουργία μιας ελαττωματικής μεθόδου εκπαίδευσης τους. Μια άλλη επιβλαβή πράξη που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι η προθυμία να ενσωματώνουμε μαζί καναρινιά από άλλους χώρους χωρίς να λαμβάνεται υπόψη ότι προκαλούμε με την παρουσία τους τα καλύτερα καναρίνια στα δικά μας κλουβιά ή ακόμα και τα χειρότερα όπως και την έλλειψη συμβατότητας των νέων με τα ήδη υπάρχοντα.



(5) Να είστε υπομονετικοί: ¨Όταν αναπτύξετε έναν ιδιαίτερο τύπο καναρινιού Timbrado, μπορεί να είστε επιτυχείς από την αρχή, αλλά αυτό δεν συμβαίνει συνήθως. Το σύνηθες είναι ότι μπορεί να χρειαστεί να εργαστείτε για αρκετά χρόνια πριν φτάσετε στο στόχο του δείγματος που επιθυμείτε, έτσι πρέπει να είμαστε εξαιρετικά επιλεκτική (θυμηθείτε: επιλογή και επιλογή .......) και να επικεντρωθείτε μόνο στα καναρινιά που θα φέρουν την επιθυμητή ποιότητα ενός Timbrado.



(6) Καθιερωθείτε στον στόχο σας, δεν είναι απαραίτητη η ανάπτυξη ενός συγκεκριμένου τύπου καναρινιού μόνο και μόνο για να κερδίζει σε διαγωνισμούς καναρινιών τραγουδιού. Είμαι κτηνοτρόφος για τον τύπο του καναρινιού που μου αρέσει ανεξάρτητα από τα αποτελέσματα που θα μου φέρει στους διαγωνισμούς. Η νίκη είναι ένα υπέροχο συναίσθημα, αλλά ακόμη πιο υπέροχο είναι να κερδίσουμε το αποτέλεσμα που επιθυμούσαμε για το το έργο που έχουμε κοπιάσει να καταφέρουμε και έχουμε πιστέψει σε αυτό εξ αρχής και ως εκ τούτου δεν υπάρχει πιο μοναδικό συναίσθημα από αυτό για έναν κτηνοτρόφο.





πηγή: http://timbradospanama.blogspot.com

----------


## serafeim

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ενα πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την μεταφραση!!!!!!!!!




> (6) Καθιερωθείτε στον στόχο σας, δεν είναι απαραίτητη η  ανάπτυξη ενός συγκεκριμένου τύπου καναρινιού μόνο και μόνο για να  κερδίζει σε διαγωνισμούς καναρινιών τραγουδιού. Είμαι κτηνοτρόφος για  τον τύπο του καναρινιού που μου αρέσει ανεξάρτητα από τα αποτελέσματα  που θα μου φέρει στους διαγωνισμούς. Η νίκη είναι ένα υπέροχο  συναίσθημα, αλλά ακόμη πιο υπέροχο είναι να κερδίσουμε το αποτέλεσμα που  επιθυμούσαμε για το το έργο που έχουμε κοπιάσει να καταφέρουμε και  έχουμε πιστέψει σε αυτό εξ αρχής και ως εκ τούτου δεν υπάρχει πιο  μοναδικό συναίσθημα από αυτό για έναν κτηνοτρόφο.


νομιζω πως μονο αυτη η συμβουλη αξιζει περισσοτερο απο ολες!!!

----------


## kostastim

Δημητρη απο το 2010 στους Πανελληνιους του ΣΥΚΒΕ ειναι ελευθερα για το κοινο οχι μονο το σενιναριο αλλα και τις 3 ημερες της κρισης.Υπαρχει ενας ειδικα διαμορφωμενος χωρος στον οποιο υπαρχει καμερα τηλεοραση και ερχεται οποιος θελει να παρακολουθισει τον διαγωνισμο με το καφεδακι του.

----------


## pkstar

> *By Ernesto Ramos*
> 
> *'Εξι συμβουλές για αρχάριους στον κόσμο των Timbrados.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μπραβο Δημητρη! Εγω νυσταζα χθες και δεν καθησα να το μεταφρασω ολο!

----------


## lamb-angelo

Ωραιο αρθρο....ευχαριστουμε πολυ τοσο για το ποσταρισμα οσο και για τη μεταφταση....

----------


## Gardelius

*Ευχαριστουμε για το αρθρο και για την μεταφραση!!!!!!!*  :Happy0159:

----------


## geog87

πολυ ωραιο αρθρο!!!ευχαριστουμε Χρηστο!!!και φυσικα ευχαριστουμε τους μεταφραστες!!!!!

----------


## orion

να είστε καλά όλοι...  :winky:   :Jumping0011:

----------


## jk21

> Δημητρη απο το 2010 στους Πανελληνιους του ΣΥΚΒΕ ειναι ελευθερα για το κοινο οχι μονο το σενιναριο αλλα και τις 3 ημερες της κρισης.Υπαρχει ενας ειδικα διαμορφωμενος χωρος στον οποιο υπαρχει καμερα τηλεοραση και ερχεται οποιος θελει να παρακολουθισει τον διαγωνισμο με το καφεδακι του.


Κωστα το γνωριζω και ευχομαι αυτο να επεκταθει και στους υπολοιπους συλλογους ,ωστε να ειναι εφικτη η συμμετοχη και ατομων που ειναι μακρια σας !

----------

